# Scrollbar links!



## KidInAKagE (27. Oktober 2001)

Mo!

Hab da mal eine Frage, ich bin vor kurzem beim surfen auf 'ne page gekommen da wa die Scrollbar auf der linken anstatt auf der rechten seite! 
Weiß von euch einer wie dat geht? Es kam mir etwas komisch vor  

Rock on,
Kid


----------



## lexi (27. Oktober 2001)

Das geht mit dem dir="rtl" tag im Body.

<body dir="rtl">

geht aber nur bei IE. NE und Opera machen nicht mit.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Oktober 2001)

boah is ja der hammer!!!!



ich hätte das jetzt mit div's geproggt oder so

btw
geht das erst ab dem IE6??


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

ich glaub ie5+


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

find ich nich schlecht!!!
am besten dann so'ne seite mit align=right aufziehn und schon isse was besonderes!!


----------



## lexi (28. Oktober 2001)

Jo kewle Idee..
*ausprobierengeh*


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Oktober 2001)

ja sag ich doch


----------



## Bomber (8. November 2001)

*hä?*

Was soll daran denn cool sein? ich mein wir schreiben und lesen von links nach rechts..


----------



## Klon (8. November 2001)

Sobald es sich von andren Seiten (von wohl fast allen seiten) abhebt ist sie was besondres.

Nachvollziehbar oda? ...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. November 2001)

ja genau darum gehts doch! ich hab doch nich gesagt, dass du ne ganze seite damit aufziehn sollst, einfach n kleines fenster damit und schon is das ganze individuell!


----------

